# Herding clubs/trainers near Dallas?



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Anyone know of some? Or any I should avoid? I don't really know much about herding yet, but would like to learn.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Can always start here:

http://www.herdingontheweb.com/clubs.htm

http://www.stockdog.com/clubs/usorg.htm


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

Thanks for the links! I've found a few others, too, but I was _hoping_ that I'd find someone that had personal experience with herding trainers in the area. I guess I'll just have to try them myself!


----------



## Keylogh (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, just South of Downtown Dallas is Endgate Ranch. To HOT to herd right now but go to Eunice's webpage to view calendar of events,clinic's and AKC tests/trials. It is also home to the "Lonestar Flocktending Club" www.endgateranch.com
www.lonestartending.org ;Eunice will train YOU to train your dog. She offers several "starter" clinics and really caters to the GSD. I finish my bitch's "DC" out there.


----------

